# Le Sigh: No Pool Privileges #calldacops  #poolpatty



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 5, 2018)

*Bravo to this cop! He was not here for any of it! *​


----------



## Saga (Jun 5, 2018)

Saw this on facebook. So sick of white tears, honestly. They stay tryna catch us slippin.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jun 6, 2018)

That meth kills brain cells, I tell ya.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 6, 2018)

What white nonsense was that’s lady on? Seriously, she needs to be on some meds.


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 6, 2018)

I find it hard to believe she's a psychologist, as she claims in the video. If she is, that's pretty scary. She is not stable. I also have a hard time with white people calling full-grown black women girls. Every time she referred to one of the black women as "that girl" it was like nails on chalk for me. Ridiculous.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 6, 2018)

So now not Mammying a white lady is grounds to call the police. 
The need to put her on 48hr hold 

She mad she wasn't invited to the BBQ/pool party gurllllllllllllllllllllllll

I'm a minority and I don't know  the white tears didn't work today


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 6, 2018)

That video tho! Patty was sure tryna work those white tears to no avail.



Hat tip to the officer who was just NOT having it!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 6, 2018)

LOL at her trying to thrown in her hip dysplasia to garner sympathy Hobble away white lady. Nobody's world has to stop because you are depressed.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 6, 2018)

So you are a 'psychologist' who is depressed and you think that talking to random people at a pool is going to help you? 

As a 'psychologist', you should know where to get help. If you were in need of a psychologist, the cop was willing to help you.

Put your Kleenex away and move on, entitled white girl.


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 7, 2018)

White women are evil.
There is really nothing else to say.
Inner layer of evil wrapped in an outer layer of crazy...

So many ways this could've went left (as she planned)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2018)

All I can say is I'm glad people are recording everything now.


----------



## Guapa1 (Jun 7, 2018)

So wait. Because SHE wants to talk, they should stop what they're doing? 
KMT *********
The thing that annoys me the most is that there are going to be people who will excuse her behaviour. 
"aw, she was sad, they should have just spoken to her for a little bit"
"I think she's drunk or off her meds"
No. Because if it was the other way round it would be harassment.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm laughing at you now!!!              See!!!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm still salty because they still had to "entertain" her for the cop.  Why did he have to get so many "sides" to the story when it was obvious what was going on?  The black lady called it.  Had they NOT been recording (him and her) I wonder if he would have been as hard on the white lady.  That white lady has used those tricks before and they have worked!  She looked just as confused as my Rottie when he could no longer open his gate because we locked it!  Head cocked to the side, eyes opened big and wide, just confused as to why this isn't working!  The cop was trying too hard in the video to come off as understanding for the black people and hard for the white chick.  Just my observations.......


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 8, 2018)

So ridiculous!!


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm gonna have to practice that shaky voice thing they do.  It might come in handy sometime.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 8, 2018)

It may work for them but it will not work for you. Just saying 





Petal26 said:


> I'm gonna have to practice that shaky voice thing they do.  It might come in handy sometime.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 8, 2018)

Man, they really hate to see us going about our business and being happy.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 8, 2018)

Someone needs to conduct a very thorough study on the mental construction of white women. There has to be something in there that makes them play victim and take on the persecuted role in every situation they cause.

And she should be charged with wasting police time...


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> It may work for them but it will not work for you. Just saying


Of course, of course...


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jun 8, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> It may work for them but it will not work for you. Just saying


Oh it has worked for me. I was by Yale U a few years ago and this WM was being aggressive as I was parking or getting out of my spot. I either called the police or they pulled up. Whatever the case they were there and were ready to arrest this fool. This guy had been a real jerk but was quiet and scared when the cops came. They asked if I wanted him arrested - like 5x.  but I told them no.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 8, 2018)

This whole thing was pointless. The cop should have just taken her away. All this talking was for nothing. When they told the part of the story where she was running out screaming help me help me I wanted to jump through the screen. She knew well enough that screaming out help me might get those black people in trouble. The cop should have come and just took her especially because theirs is not not the first complaint. Before he even got back there, there were other people complaining about this white lady being a nuisance. Arrest her!


----------

